# Track Graphics Stickers



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a FYI for all you track fanatics. If you drag race.... don't bother reading as it won't pertain to you... lol. 

I had been looking for these for some time. Was never able to find them, but it killed me to see them on everyone else's car. They're a badge of honor deal with other road-warriors and club racers. Usually people only buy the one's that they've actually raced on.

I ordered the California Speed Way (now AAA Speedway) big track/R-Oval pattern, Willow International Speedway, Buttonwillow, and Laguna Seca one's, as those are the tracks that I've driven on.

The website is....

Trackgraphic.com - Custom graphics for the automotive enthusiast


----------

